# A cidade com o melhor clima, na sua opinião



## Danilo2012 (3 Set 2015 às 13:02)

Eu acharia que seria bacana as pessoas compartilharem a cidade e o clima que seriam perfeitos na sua opinião e falar um pouco sobre como e a região

A cidade com o melhor clima na minha opinião e a cidade de Hakuba em Nagano 37N 700m.

A cidade fica nos pés dos Alpes Japoneses com media de 3000m. O clima no inverno e bem diferente da maior parte do Japão porque esta nas proximidades do Mar do Japao e devido os fortes ventos que vem da Rússia ocorre um forte  Sea efect snow. Tudo isso somado a extensa cadeia montanhosa dos chamados Kita Arupusu, o  sea efect snow e potencializado pelo efeito orografico que causa grandes nevascas na região de chegar ficar quase escuro sem visibilidade nenhuma podendo acumular 10 -20cm em uma hora dependendo da potencia da tempestade de inverno.

Isso causa imensa precipitação entre novembro ate marco, para se ter uma ideia do clima, entre Dezembro e janeiro e muito comum nevar por semanas Ininterruptamente! Ver o sol nessa época e praticamente impossível Embora nas cidades a 35km ao sul e comum o inverno ser frio mais nao nevar tanto, E muito comum você esta em Hakuba e estar nevando a semanas e 40 km ao sul em Hotaka fazer semanas que não neva e céu extremamente azul !

Por essas e por outras o clima da regiao e especial a população da cidade e abaixo de 5mil pessoas e a cidade e cercada por horas(de carro) de montanhas e natureza, sendo a poluição bem baixa e no inverno e outono devido ao vento que vem da Russia deixa o céu bem azul, Embora na época de verão e primavera os fortes ventos de oeste traga um pouco de poluição da China

O Sea efect snow do Mar do Japão e o mais forte do mundo, Nao e a toa que o Japão esta em primeiro no ranking de cidades de maiores nevascas anuais, com a Cidade de Sukayu em Aomori. E tambem nas regioes de tateyama e boa parte das regioes montanhosas do norte de Nagano, sendo comum acumular próximo de 10m de neve nas regiões de tateyama todo ano.
Tateyama route line (1-2 horas de Hakuba ).



(Também não faço ideia como conseguirão tirar tanta neve rs)

Isso derrete e acumula de novo todo ano !

A Tateyama route line e uma rua que passa por regiões de 2400m.

Essa capa de neve gigantesca ocorre devido ao efeito orografico que as massas de ar instáveis que vem do Mar do Japão causa ao ascender pelas montanhas e Tambem essa e a causa de o sea effect snow ser tao concentrado somente na costa (ao redor de 30km) dessas grandes cadeias montanhosas



Hakuba no entanto desfruta de um clima não tao nevoso comparando com as cidades que mais neva no Japão.  Como e de se esperar devido ser uma área um pouco isolada devido a grande regiao montanhosa que cerca o local a natureza e exuberante Muito verde e muitos rios limpos e cristalinos.

O outono e a prima vera são bem frescos no outono o cenário fica colorido pelas arvores decíduas e e considerado a época mais bonita da região embora comece nevar  tao cedo como finais de outubro.

O verão e quente embora seja difícil de chegar a 30c as noites sao sempre frescas sendo normal no meio do verão as mínimas ficarem em 15c,
Clima da cidade




　Tipico dia de primavera





A cidade conta também com inúmeras estações de ski e um lago bem azul que devido a atividade vulcânica não congela, Mesmo sendo comum as mínimas chegarem ate -15c mesmo sendo de latitude baixa (37N) o clima e bem mais frio que qualquer outra regiao na mesma latitude e altitude(tirando a China) devido ao forte frio que vem da Siberia.

link para uma pagina falando sobre o Japao ser o lugar que mais neva no planeta inteiro Na wikipedia tem um articulo parecido
http://snowbrains.com/where-is-the-snowiest-place-on-earth-find-out-weather-channel-video/


----------

